# Jan. Fur Auctions



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

FHA Fur auction is Jan. 7th. 
Among the quantities offered are---

25,000 Beaver

50,000 Muskrat

80,000 raccoon

5,000 Coyote

400 Lynx Cat

2700 Mink

4500 Red Fox

1500 Grey Fox

NAFA Jan. fur auction will accept bids by email or fax until Sun. Jan. 9th.
NAFA offers---

12,000 Beaver

5000 Coyotes

25,000 raccoon

100,000 Muskrat

Its not long now guys til we get the word on which way the Feb. & Mar. fur prices will probably lean. So far, most country buyers are giving decent fur checks to the trappers in the midwest for Fox and Mink. Rats have been holding a 6-7 dollar average so far this season for the larger put up pelts---but with 150,000 of the fuzzy little rodents hitting the market this week, we'll see if China still wants to play.

Any hot prices on Lynx Cat and Coyote will come at the Feb.or Mar. sales---and I think most folks will be suprised on what a nice size clear dog will bring.

It would have been nice if most of the raccoon hides had been held off the sales tables until Feb. Buyers like Groenewold are buying raccoon on size and not to worried much about color.

I'll shoot you fellas the auction results when they hit the net.

Watch your fingers in those traps boys---you 330 guys know what I mean.lol.


----------

